# Ohio law regarding carrying a firearm?



## Ruminator

Other than concealed carry with a permit, what does the law say about open carry? Is it legal without any type of permit in Ohio state parks? anywhere else?

This question came to mind after reading this thread and article about a couple robbed at gunpoint in the middle of the night as they slept in their tent-

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1186395#post1186395


----------



## viper1

Ohio has open carry but its a gray area and a lot of law enforcement will give you a hard time thats why I have CC now. But when its just me and the wife out in areas with out to many people I always carry. Always have, my wifes saftey is worth me sitting in jail but thats my opionion. Keep it under my pillow when I sleep and in a shoulder holster the rest of the time. It is a cocealed permit which means no one should know untill its pulled. I remove it before entering a office or such or a store or restaurant or bar. A bath room no way alot of crimes happen in those. This is me though people need to consider greatly before carrying. Do you have the mind set to take a life? If not they'll probably use it to kill you. Be prepaired to go to prison or even put to death for your actions. A shooting is never cut and dried and you'll probably end up in court. Plus there is liable issues. So a lot of thinking should go into it. Just my opionon.


----------



## FISNFOOL

You would be better off getting a Concealed Carry Permit. You lose the element of surprise if open carry is your method. But it could be a deterrent. For defense you need the assailant to act in a manor that threatens grave bodily harm. If you are isolated, then they would just shoot you or decide to pick another target. Either way is a gamble. Do not forget that open carry becomes concealed carry as soon as you get in your car. 

Open carry is legal in Ohio. Read the story here, there are problems with uneducated members of the Law Enforcement Community.

Click the TAPE link to hear what he went through while walking down the street.
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/5817

I know Brian, He was using open carry to demonstrate and educate the public. When seeing the officers heading his way, he turned on his mp3 set to record.


----------



## Nikster

IMO;

To carry an exposed firearm is nothing short of flaunting the act. Serve's NO PURPOSE. Concealed carry is just that, CONCEALED. 

Why would one want to carry a weapon EXPOSED? 

Nik,


----------



## FISNFOOL

Nikster said:


> IMO;
> 
> To carry an exposed firearm is nothing short of flaunting the act. Serve's NO PURPOSE. Concealed carry is just that, CONCEALED.
> 
> Why would one want to carry a weapon EXPOSED?
> 
> Nik,


Open Carry is a legal method to protect yourself. It does not require the expense of the class or permit fees.

That is why some people feel the need to educate the public. If you feel you need to carry a gun for protection and can not afford the expenses mentioned, the public needs to be aware that they can legally open carry.


----------



## Wow

viper1 said:


> Ohio has open carry but its a gray area and a lot of law enforcement will give you a hard time thats why I have CC now. But when its just me and the wife out in areas with out to many people I always carry. Always have, my wifes saftey is worth me sitting in jail but thats my opionion. Keep it under my pillow when I sleep and in a shoulder holster the rest of the time. It is a cocealed permit which means no one should know untill its pulled. I remove it before entering a office or such or a store or restaurant or bar. A bath room no way alot of crimes happen in those. This is me though people need to consider greatly before carrying. Do you have the mind set to take a life? If not they'll probably use it to kill you. Be prepaired to go to prison or even put to death for your actions. A shooting is never cut and dried and you'll probably end up in court. Plus there is liable issues. So a lot of thinking should go into it. Just my opionon.


viper1, I appreciate your well considered reply, it sums up how I feel about CC and personal protection. I don't sleep with my gun, but I understand why you might. The right to carry comes with great responsibility. Protection and safety come with a cost. --Tim.......................................................................................................................................


----------



## leupy

The bottom line on open carry is you will most likely be arrested on a totally unrelated charge. I have been retired from Columbus P.D. since 1993, for three years I was in charge of all the CCW arrests made in Columbus. I could say alot more but I do not confess.


----------



## viper1

Wow said:


> viper1, I appreciate your well considered reply, it sums up how I feel about CC and personal protection. I don't sleep with my gun, but I understand why you might. The right to carry comes with great responsibility. Protection and safety come with a cost. --Tim.......................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 43354


Guess I should clear that up. I do not cary all the time not very much at all. And I only sleep with it under a pillow while out camping in the boondocks or where I feel were easy targets. Were both in our 50s and disabled so my fighting abilitys are not what they use to be. And your right Huge responsibility and lingering effects.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

leupy said:


> The bottom line on open carry is you will most likely be arrested on a totally unrelated charge. I have been retired from Columbus P.D. since 1993, for three years I was in charge of all the CCW arrests made in Columbus. I could say alot more but I do not confess.


I my be wrong but if im not mistaken, the ccw law just came into effect within the last 10 years. How were u dealing withh carry conceal "arrests" (not sure what that means. Why would u arrest someone with a ccw permit?) In 1993 when there was no carry conceal law?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I_Shock_Em said:


> I my be wrong but if im not mistaken, the ccw law just came into effect within the last 10 years. How were u dealing withh carry conceal "arrests" (not sure what that means. Why would u arrest someone with a ccw permit?) In 1993 when there was no carry conceal law?


Before the day of concealed carry permits, if you carried a concealed weapon, you were breaking the law just like now if you carry a concealed weapon and don't have a permit you are breaking the law...


----------



## AC_ESS

Is open carry legal. Yes
Have I ever done it. Yes 
WHy? Because I was inbetween two agencies and I wanted to carry. My CCW had expired and I did not want to an additionla $50 when I was going to be able to carry.

Are there places you can not carry.. same as the ccw laws.

If police are called on you keep you hands visible and up in the air. explain to them you mean no harm and will comply with their commands. DO what they say and you will be fine. 
Just do not carry in cleveland. Cleveland will charge you with disturbing the peace, they do not win and I believe have lost 11 cases in the supreme court concerning this. They just do not learn and have to pay for legal costs and law suites against them


----------



## MLAROSA

If Open Carry is so bad why do the police do it?

Fact is OC is a legal "right" as defined by the OSC in 2003. Carrying Concealed is not a "right" according to the OSC.

If you are ever harassed / detained / arrested by law enforcement for the simple act of carrying a firearm unconcealed the department is likely to face a civil rights law suit.


----------



## fallen513

MLAROSA said:


> If Open Carry is so bad why do the police do it?
> 
> Fact is OC is a legal "right" as defined by the OSC in 2003. Carrying Concealed is not a "right" according to the OSC.
> 
> If you are ever harassed / detained / arrested by law enforcement for the simple act of carrying a firearm unconcealed the department is likely to face a civil rights law suit.



^^^ this. 



Carry your gun unloaded with ammo locked separate from the locked gun (glovebox & trunk) until you reach your destination. Upon arrival, load and holster your weapon in clear view & keep your family & yourself safe. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## fallen513

> 2003 Ohio Supreme Court decision, Klien vs Leis, said that citizens of Ohio did not have the constitutional right to carry Concealed. But there was nothing preventing them from carrying their firearms in the Open.
> 
> The Hamilton County AG, stated in a letter to all the LEO's in his jurisdiction that the mear act of Open Carry, didn't not justify an officer charging any citizen with Brandishing, Disorderly Conduct or Inducing Panic.


Just food for thought...and an interesting article I came across while looking for some more "ammo" for you...

http://www.examiner.com/gun-rights-in-cleveland/fox-news-ohio-covers-open-carry-of-a-firearm


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> I my be wrong but if im not mistaken, the ccw law just came into effect within the last 10 years. How were u dealing withh carry conceal "arrests" (not sure what that means. Why would u arrest someone with a ccw permit?) In 1993 when there was no carry conceal law?


You're not wrong, but you are mistaken 

What snakecharmer said.


----------



## viper1

Why do police open carry?

Well duhhhhhh!


----------



## viper1

The bill for ccw passed on april 8th 2004.


----------



## yonderfishin

If somebody can see your weapon and tries something with you anyway , you are gonna probably have to use it. But if its concealed and you bring it out into the open , the surprise alone in most cases will cause an attacker to turn and run. An exposed handgun can become a target for a thief , and if he is successful in grabbing it can use it against you. Generally , if a situation escalates to the point where you would pull a gun , you are gonna have to use it if it dont deter the attacker , thats the point of no return....that should be kept in mind and you should be well trained and practiced so that your protection dosent get you or anybody else killed. Just a few things I thought Id throw in there for discussions sake. Concealed carry offers the benefit of surprise so its ultimately more effective for protection.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Ohio is an "Open Carry" State. The Campgrounds should have a posting up at their Entrance-way. Something to let you know - in the Pamphlet or a sign behind the Sign In desk (or somewhere). When you choose to go in a vehicle, you have to lock the gun and ammo and magazines seperately. That's the price we all have to pay for living in a "Shall Carry" State (extra dumb rules). If in doubt, ask someone with authority in that Park. The CCW Permit does give you more leeway - although the size of the handgun would be an issue during the warmer months.


----------



## lakota

I might be wrong but I recall reading somwhere that wether you are staying in a tent a camper a cabin or a hotel room it is your temporary domicile and keeping a weapon on the premesis for defense is no different than doing it in your home.


----------



## scallop

Very hard to answer without going political and getting my knuckles wacked  Open carry is a RIGHT just like freedom of speech ect. It shows the sad state of knowledge of the general public (including LEO's who are civilians as well, the only non-civilians are in the active military) that the subject would even need any discussion or question. Just goes to show the anti bias that has been predomanant in the media of all sorts fact, fiction and in between.


----------



## viper1

Talked to the state park ranger. He said everywhere but store or office was legal. Also said if I was wearing it correctly concealed it wouldn't be an issue unless I pulled it out. But if it was visable through your shirt or what ever it would be.


----------



## BigV

viper1 said:


> Talked to the state park ranger. He said everywhere but store or office was legal. Also said if I was wearing it correctly concealed it wouldn't be an issue unless I pulled it out. But if it was visable through your shirt or what ever it would be.


Just another example of and UN-educated park ranger...
There is NOTHING in the ORC that say "printing" (weapon visible through your shirt) is against the law. 

I hate LEO's that try to make up their own laws...


----------



## walcat

Does Ohio honor a Pa. permit?


----------



## FISNFOOL

NO. PA law requirements to obtain a permit are not similar to the current Ohio law.

Concealed Carry Reciprocity Agreements

Ohio law gives the Attorney General the right to negotiate concealed carry handgun reciprocity agreements with other states.

Under such agreements, Ohio and other states agree to respect each other's concealed carry laws and recognize each other's permit holders.

In assessing whether to enter a reciprocity agreement, the Attorney General must determine if another state's concealed carry law and requirements are "substantially comparable" to Ohio's.

Ohio has reciprocity agreements with the following states. 
Alaska Arizona Arkansas Delaware
Florida Idaho Kentucky Michigan
Missouri Nebraska North Carolina North Dakota
Oklahoma South Carolina Tennessee Utah
Virginia Washington West Virginia Wyoming

http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Enforcement/Concealed-Carry/Reciprocity-Agreements


----------



## viper1

BigV said:


> Just another example of and UN-educated park ranger...
> There is NOTHING in the ORC that say "printing" (weapon visible through your shirt) is against the law.
> 
> I hate LEO's that try to make up their own laws...


Thats been a on going argument. I dont believe if your "printing" you concealed. Concealed means just that unable to see! I also dont agree that Leos make up their own laws. Just some people what their own interpataion of a law. If your carying conceled so as not to let people know you have one you wouldnt want to print. Its some people get a power kick by saying look at me Im carrying. The warden simply stated if i was in the office(against the law) they wouldnt be able to do nothing because they wouldnt know it was their.But if I was printing they would know and have to do some thing. I've never had a problem with a leo while carrying and most have told me they think its a good thing.


----------



## BigV

viper1 said:


> Thats been a on going argument. I dont believe if your "printing" you concealed. Concealed means just that unable to see! I


Some states HAVE laws regarding "printing" of a firearm.
Ohio does NOT.
No loose interpretation of the law here. If your firearm shows (weather it unintentional or not) you are not breaking the law.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I am an retired L.E.O.

Lost of good comments in this thread. But I will admit there are badges with attitudes out there. Always dress so you do not print. For summer I bought an all cotton light weight vest that I let hang open. This gives extra length to prevent any accidental show while shopping etc. And it prevents "printing because it is loosely hanging cover.

AND THE BIG BONUS, it has extra pockets for fishing stuff.


----------



## viper1

BigV said:


> Some states HAVE laws regarding "printing" of a firearm.
> Ohio does NOT.
> No loose interpretation of the law here. If your firearm shows (weather it unintentional or not) you are not breaking the law.


Just be cause it dont mention printing dont mean its legal! It says concealled....that means not to show! Just because a property isnt posted no hunting dont mean you can hunt!


----------



## AC_ESS

viper1 said:


> Just be cause it dont mention printing dont mean its legal! It says concealled....that means not to show! Just because a property isnt posted no hunting dont mean you can hunt!


Fail... its talking about physically seeing the weapon itself. Not printing.


----------



## BigV

viper1 said:


> Just be cause it dont mention printing dont mean its legal! It says concealled....that means not to show! Just because a property isnt posted no hunting dont mean you can hunt!


That would be called "trespassing" and it IS in the ORC.

Just a few years ago, the ORC required your weapon to be in a holster and in plain view while in a motor vehicle if you had a conceal carry license. So, before getting into your car, you had to remove your cover shirt, or tuck it behind your weapon so that it remained in plain view while inside your car. Then when you got out you untucked your shirt, or put your cover shirt back on.

Each time you weapon would be showing and not concealed. 

Please educate yourself on the Ohio Revised Code.


----------



## viper1

BigV said:


> That would be called "trespassing" and it IS in the ORC.
> 
> Just a few years ago, the ORC required your weapon to be in a holster and in plain view while in a motor vehicle if you had a conceal carry license. So, before getting into your car, you had to remove your cover shirt, or tuck it behind your weapon so that it remained in plain view while inside your car. Then when you got out you untucked your shirt, or put your cover shirt back on.
> 
> Each time you weapon would be showing and not concealed.
> 
> Please educate yourself on the Ohio Revised Code.


Dont know any one who can resite ORC un less maybe a cop, I prefer to jut follow the law instead of picking it to pieces like some...... Well any ways good luck if you carry and if I have to pull a gun I will not advertise by printing. Leagle or not I believe it would be a sign of .....well never mind.


----------



## Bonemann

Our CCW Laws have been evolving since they were passed. By now I
would hope that most LEO's have caught up but I think the biggest
problem is that some LEO's will never be comfortable with any one 
other than themselves being armed.

For many years I "open carried" when fishing at night from the bank
some of my friends would freak out (thinking I was doing wrong) 
but even when approached there was never an issue. 
Walking down a busy street (although legal) is a different animal all together.

I think that you will find that most CCW Permit holders do know the laws
pertaining to carrying a firearm because we take it seriously and do not
want to lose our privilege to do so.

Most LEO's don't know every law or statue on the books they go with the
old adage if it don't look right it must not be right. If they mistakenly stop
some one for something that's not illegal that's a mistake if we do something 
we didn't know was illegal ignorance of the law is no defense. The double
standard is still alive and well.

If you choose to carry you should brush up on the laws that pertain to it.


----------



## BigV

Bonemann said:


> Our CCW Laws have been evolving since they were passed.
> 
> If you choose to carry you should brush up on the laws that pertain to it.


Bonemann-excellent point. 
CCW laws are ever changing and as such it's our responsibility to stay informed.
I would venture to guess that most folks don't know that a recent change to the ORC makes having a loaded magazine, clip or speed loader in a vehicle along with a firearm (even though the firearm is not loaded) as considered loaded in the eyes of the law. 
That my friend could cause you a felony and revocation of you CCW license.


----------



## sbreech

BigV said:


> I would venture to guess that most folks don't know that a recent change to the ORC makes having a loaded magazine, clip or speed loader in a vehicle along with a firearm (even though the firearm is not loaded) as considered loaded in the eyes of the law.
> That my friend could cause you a felony and revocation of you CCW license.


If you have your CCW license, then you are allowed to have a loaded firearm with you, in your vehicle. Therefor, you would not lose your ccw license. If you do NOT have your CCW license, and get pulled over, then you'd be facing a felony, and give up your right to get a CCW license.


----------



## BigV

sbreech said:


> If you have your CCW license, then you are allowed to have a loaded firearm with you, in your vehicle. Therefor, you would not lose your ccw license. If you do NOT have your CCW license, and get pulled over, then you'd be facing a felony, and give up your right to get a CCW license.


What if you had a loaded 30 round magazine for your AR-15 and that AR was in your vehicle...
CCW license or not your in deep do do. 
Loaded magazine = loaded AR-15.


----------



## viper1

BigV said:


> What if you had a loaded 30 round magazine for your AR-15 and that AR was in your vehicle...
> CCW license or not your in deep do do.
> Loaded magazine = loaded AR-15.


That's always been illeagle!


----------



## BigV

viper1 said:


> That's always been illeagle!


Why is it illegal ??


----------



## Huntinbull

The Loaded magazine and firearm both being in the vehicle has only recently been made illegal. They could not be in the same case or within "reach" of one another in the past, but both could be in the vehicle in separate areas. Now, the current law, says that having a magazine loaded and the firearm that magazine goes with, in the same vehicle, is illegal.


----------



## viper1

We were always taught being out of reach in a car ment either the gun or shells had to be in the trunk. If it was in a glove or back seat it was reachable. So we always keep them seperate. But we wern't trying to make a point then. Just common sense.


----------



## MLAROSA

viper1 said:


> Just be cause it dont mention printing dont mean its legal!


Yes, printing is legal.

I agree concealed is concealed and not concealed is not concealed. 

However, if carrying not concealed, otherwise know as open carry, is legal then printing is legal.

According to your logic, a person who has a CHL could not exercise their _*right*_ to open carry.

I for one, never worry about my gun being shown threw clothing. I carry a full size 1911 in 45 acp in the colder months and a 3" 1911 in 45 acp in the summer.



BigV said:


> Why is it illegal ??


Because our legislatures have no common sense?


----------



## BigV

BigV said:


> Why is it illegal ??


Well, I already knew the answer to the question...
It's not illegal to have a AR-15 in your vehicle, nor is it illegal to have a 30 round magazine for your AR in vehicle,
What *IS* illegal however is to have a loaded magazine *AND* an AR-15 in your vehicle.


----------



## leupy

Wrong!!!!!!


----------



## BigV

leupy said:


> Wrong!!!!!!


I think not!
Please explain WHY ?


----------



## leupy

My post got put in the wrong place, the law has been having a firearm and amunition "ready at hand" for over 35 years. In a car the gun in the passenger area was still a crime but not a felony unless hanging in plain view, this was ment to allow long guns hanging on the rear window forhunters in pick up trucks. Huntinbull just was not correct about the "recent" part of his post. It does not matter now the rules have all changed. I am covered by the homeland security act so my rules are different than most. That said, I doubt all LEO's know what I am allowed to do and that is why concealed to me means "Do not let anyone know".


----------



## Jigging Jim

From what I have learned about the Ohio CCW Laws, it seems like everything was created to avoid Illegal Concealed Carry situations like the ways the GangBangers utilize. It's like the Creators of the Laws were trying to create a "divide" where the traditional GangBangers' ways of Carry would stand out from the legal CCW Permit Carrier's style. For example: A typical GangBanger will not carry his handgun in a holster - nor carry ammo and magazines locked away and seperate from the handgun. It just seems kind of strange to me.


----------



## MLAROSA

Jigging Jim said:


> For example: A typical GangBanger will not carry his handgun in a holster


Actually a holster is _only_ required while the firearm is on your person and in a vehicle. In other words if you like to walk down the street doing 'mexican carry' (inside the waistband with out a holster) or pocket carry, you would be perfectly legal.



Jigging Jim said:


> It just seems kind of strange to me.


Gun laws generally only affect other wise law abiding citizens. In my mind they are all unconstitutional.

Article 1 section 1 Ohio Constitution says 

_"All men are, by nature, free and independent, and have certain inalienable rights, among which are those of enjoying and defending life and liberty, acquiring, possessing, and protecting property, and seeking and obtaining happiness and safety."_

Article 2 section 4 Ohio Constitution says 

_The people have the right to bear arms for their defense and security; but standing armies, in time of peace, are dangerous to liberty, and shall not be kept up; and the military shall be in strict subordination to the civil power._

And ofcourse we all know the second amendment to the United States Constitution. 

_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed._


----------



## hang_loose

WOW!!! This thread has a lot of valuable information on it. Now, I'm going back to read it all again just to realize how much I didn't know and how much I need to learn.


----------



## Bonemann

Quote:from leupy: My post got put in the wrong place, the law has been having a firearm and ammunition "ready at hand" for over 35 years.

That is true you used to be able to have fully loaded magazines locked away in the trunk or the gun in the trunk as long as they were separated but now having the weapon and loaded magazines in the same vehicle means the weapon is loaded.

I used to load all my magazines for my Mac 90 (keeping them separated in my vehicle) so when I got to the range I could shoot several hundred rounds without the time consuming task of loading them there. Now the ammo must stay in the box and the magazines remain empty while they are being transported. The ammo and weapon still must be separated and "not at hand".


----------



## Ruminator

Does the new law mean that you can transport loaded magazines in a locked container with the gun in a different locked case?

That would allow Bonemann to preload and save time.

Being the original poster for this thread, I'm happy to see the helpful content for members.

Please continue to be respectful of other posters so this thread doesn't get locked. 

As someone said before, "printing"(never heard of it before, but get it) logically shouldn't be illegal since open carry is legal in Ohio?


----------



## BigV

Ruminator said:


> Does the new law mean that you can transport loaded magazines in a locked container with the gun in a different locked case?


No. It means if you have any loaded magazines AND the gun the magazine(s) fit into, the gun is considered to be loaded.
The exception would be loaded magazines for your CCW provided you have a valid CC license.


----------



## reel

In my van, my hunting weapon, although cased, is within reach of all including passengers, without leaving the vehicle. 

Also ammo not in a magazine but locked in a case is within reach without leaving the vehicle. 

Problem ???


----------



## Snakecharmer

reel said:


> In my van, my hunting weapon, although cased, is within reach of all including passengers, without leaving the vehicle.
> 
> Also ammo not in a magazine but locked in a case is within reach without leaving the vehicle.
> 
> Problem ???


Not sure....Sounds like if the ammo isn't is a magazine you're OK. Maybe you need to carry your ammo on the roof?


----------



## MLAROSA

reel said:


> In my van, my hunting weapon, although cased, is within reach of all including passengers, without leaving the vehicle.
> 
> Also ammo not in a magazine but locked in a case is within reach without leaving the vehicle.
> 
> Problem ???


http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.16

_(C) No person shall knowingly transport or have a firearm in a motor vehicle, unless the person may lawfully possess that firearm under applicable law of this state or the United States, the firearm is unloaded, and the firearm is carried in *one of the following ways*:

(1) In a closed package, box, or case;

(2) In a compartment that can be reached only by leaving the vehicle;

(3) In plain sight and secured in a rack or holder made for the purpose;

(4) If the firearm is at least twenty-four inches in overall length as measured from the muzzle to the part of the stock furthest from the muzzle and if the barrel is at least eighteen inches in length, either in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped, or, if the firearm is of a type on which the action will not stay open or which cannot easily be stripped, in plain sight.
_

Same link, bottom of the page:

_(5)&#8221;Unloaded&#8221; means any of the following:

(a) No ammunition is in the firearm in question, and no ammunition is loaded into a magazine or speed loader that may be used with the firearm in question and that is located anywhere within the vehicle in question, without regard to where ammunition otherwise is located within the vehicle in question. For the purposes of division (K)(5)(a) of this section, ammunition held in stripper-clips or in en-bloc clips is not considered ammunition that is loaded into a magazine or speed loader.

(b) With respect to a firearm employing a percussion cap, flintlock, or other obsolete ignition system, when the weapon is uncapped or when the priming charge is removed from the pan.

_

In other words, you should have no problem transporting your hunting firearms the way you currently do.


----------



## Jigging Jim

It's enough to give me a headache.


----------



## BigV

This letter was just posted on OFCC and pertains to open carry in Metro parks.
Thought I would share:



> "To: Park Managers and Park Rangers
> From: Lawrence J. Peck
> Date: December 30, 2010
> RE: Supreme Court Decision and Park Rule 3.0
> 
> Yesterday, the Ohio Supreme Court issued a decision in a case out of Cleveland that holds that recent legislative activity and ORC 9.68 are general laws and therefore not in violation of the Ohio Constitutions Home Rule provisions. ORC 9.68 states in part except as specifically provided by the United States Constitution, Ohio Constitution, state law, or federal law, a person, without further license, permission, restriction, delay, or process, may own, possess, purchaseor keep any firearm, part of a firearm, its components, and its ammunition. Thus, local government ordinances regarding the possession of firearms are displaced by this ruling and we will interpret that to include portions of Park Rule 3.0 that deal with firearms. We will need to redraft this rule and that will take some study and time.
> 
> In the meantime, Metro Parks will take the following position which we believe is consistent with the law. Park Rule 3.0 will remain in place and be enforced relative to dangerous weapons other than firearms. The prohibition on firearms in specific structures (either carried openly or in a concealed manner) shall remain in place and our signage shall remain (ORC 2923.1212). The requirements placed on those individuals carrying concealed weapons and possessing a concealed weapon permit shall remain in place as articulated in Park Rule 3.0 and state statute.
> 
> *The major change will be in regard to open carry of firearms throughout the parks which is now without question legal in the State of Ohio. Possession of a firearm shall not be considered reasonable suspicion or probable cause for an enforcement approach absent other circumstances that would indicate criminal behavior.* This may need to be communicated to other park visitors if they express concern about somebody else possessing a weapon in the park.
> 
> As always, please assess the situation and place your safety and that of park visitors as a high priority. If circumstances do indicate a potential crime is occurring involving a firearm we should call for backup from local law enforcement before approaching the situation. Similarly, tactical retreats may be a good solution when situations develop in your presence. Finally, I would ask managers to look through the parks for signage that might not be consistent with this guidance and take appropriate action to bring signs in alignment with public policy.
> 
> If you have questions, please dont hesitate to contact me."


Bold added my me


----------



## reel

OK to carry while camping at East Harbor ? ? I guess so ? ?
...


----------



## RushCreekAngler

Just saw this thread - one thing that has not been mentioned about open carry - while open carry is legal in Ohio, if you are on any public hunting area, you also fall under the hunting and fishing regulations of the ODNR - which assumes that if you have a firearm, you are hunting unless you are carrying with a CCW permit - If you open carry on a Public hunting area, you better have a hunting license and there must be a season open where you can use the handgun - otherwise you can be cited under the wildlife laws. that's one of the main reasons I now have a CCW - so I can carry when backpacking with no hassles.


----------

